# Video capture card



## Speedy (Oct 6, 2010)

I need a video capture card for a cheap security camera. Running FreeBSD 8.1. Which one to get? Any recommendations are welcome.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd go to /usr/ports/multimedia, check /pvr250/ and /pvrxxx/ or whichever port you are considering using with the card, and be sure the port builds.  Unsure if you mean video card with capture, tuner card with capture, or plain capture card...


----------



## Speedy (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, as I said it is for security camera, plain capture. I'd like to know what chipsets are supported, even better what cards with supported chips are out there.


----------



## da1 (Oct 7, 2010)

you You can have a look at the hardware support list and do a search for "capture".


----------



## Oko (Oct 7, 2010)

Speedy said:
			
		

> Well, as I said it is for security camera, plain capture. I'd like to know what chipsets are supported, even better what cards with supported chips are out there.


Probably NONE. That is not the way to do it. Have you look into web ready cameras?


----------



## Speedy (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes. Prices start from $200 or so, without night vision and audio. A simple night vision camera with composite video output (and audio) costs around $30.


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2010)

Speedy said:
			
		

> Yes. Prices start from $200 or so, without night vision and audio. A simple night vision camera with composite video output (and audio) costs around $30.


$30 + price of capture card = ?

Maybe still not quite $200, but web cameras are nice, and some of them are HD now.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 8, 2010)

OK, let me rephrase. I want night vision. This will drive up the price of web camera near to 600 bucks. So, it's not $200 vs. $30 + capture card.
Plus, the FreeBSD box is just within few feet from desired camera location.


----------



## da1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Camera and Video Capture Devices and bktr(4)


----------

